# Motorised tandem



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2020)

Ferreting through old photos I came on this taken at Huy in Belgium about 1963. Apologies in advance for the poor quality picture. The tandem seems to have a motor amidships.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Here it is the right way round
> View attachment 549070


Thanks I realised after posting I should have done that.


----------

